# Auswahl zum Pfad



## DLDS (14. April 2002)

HuHU

hab mein Photoshop Buch verliehn, und kann mich leider nicht mehr entsinnen wie ich eine Auswahl in einen Pfad konvertieren kann ??

Wer kann mir schnell auf die Sprünge helfen ? Danke !

Gruss, Dennis


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (14. April 2002)

*Pfade-Palette*

Also,

• Auswahl machen.
• Auffe Pfad-Palette klicken.
• ganz unten inner Palette findeste so'n Paar Icons, unter Anderem das für "Du-mache-mir-Auswahl-zu-die-Pfad-und-zwar-flott"
• Das wär's dann glaub' ich


----------



## DLDS (14. April 2002)

stimmt 

digges danke


----------

